# Best place to buy moss



## tinctorus (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey guys anyone got any ideas on the best places to buy live moss?
Ebay will occasionally have a decent amount of pillow moss for sale and ive have also found this website Moss Acres - Gardening with moss and growing moss but I would like to order from one of the vendors on here and havent found anyone
joshsfrogs lists a moss section on his website but doesnt currently have any moss listed


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

While spikemosses are not really mosses, most (except the cypress) act like a moss. I like to take the plants and tear them into small (1") pieces and throw them on the substrate. It creates a nice 1-3" ground cover over the entire bottom of the tank.


----------



## tinctorus (Apr 24, 2009)

I just got my mosses from them and they came in perfectly and the moss covered cedar branches are really pretty sweet looking


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

You're not using anything that touched the cedar in a tank are you?


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> I just got my mosses from them and they came in perfectly and the moss covered cedar branches are really pretty sweet looking


Cedar is a big no no for dart vivs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

agreed agreed agreed cedar is the biggest wood nono you can do! no cedar no cedar!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

frogparty said:


> agreed agreed agreed cedar is the biggest wood nono you can do! no cedar no cedar!


OK, I see this all the time but I have never heard the science behind this statement. Uncut weathered cedar has no smell even when closed in a container. So, what is the reason it's so bad? 

I'm not disputing it, I'm just asking.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

harrywitmore said:


> OK, I see this all the time but I have never heard the science behind this statement. Uncut weathered cedar has no smell even when closed in a container. So, what is the reason it's so bad?
> 
> I'm not disputing it, I'm just asking.


I think that the oils can still be present in the wood even after it's dry, and possibly leach out into the tank over time.


----------



## tinctorus (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't see the cedar as being an issue I had it in my last dart frog tank and everything was perfectly fine I had a number of moss covered cedar branches without any issues and my frogs use to be all over them they are fresh amd weathered to the point where the bark peels off the log and I am left with essentially cedar bark covered in moss


----------

